# Dad's NV Antelope 2017



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

Had a great trip with dad and a buddy this August hunting Antelope in NV. This is dad's first Antelope and I bet will be hard to beat. Dad loved his mass and cutters started above his ears, so he took him. He made a great long shot, dad is still smiling.
Thanks for looking! Happy hunting.
Bob


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Beautiful Buck! How long of shot? I know you guys are experts at long range shooting.


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

That's a great one! Congrats!


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

hunting777 said:


> Beautiful Buck! How long of shot? I know you guys are experts at long range shooting.


Thank you! Dad took him at 750 yards.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

That's a fantastic looking antelope. Congrats on another fine adventure!----SS


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Congrats again on a great buck for your father and memories made with him! 750 yards is a poke - tell him nice shooting!!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Congrats to your dad Bob!! Nice goat.

Where's your ugly.....er, I mean lucky sweater?


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

This one. :grin: (Sorry Bob, I couldn't help it. I can be a smart ass sometimes.)


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

longbow said:


> This one. :grin: (Sorry Bob, I couldn't help it. I can be a smart ass sometimes.)


I was sooo upset I was wearing it when he killed it but took it off to recover the animal, I have no pic with the goat and sweater. I forgot MAN!!!

I will have it on on another post I will start on my sister in laws first bear.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

750 yards? I can't even see that far!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Great goat!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Nice goat! Congrats!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Whoa, that's a goodun! Congratulations.

.


----------

